# Un paseo de Chorrillos a Barranco



## carlos07 (May 11, 2007)

aproveche una tarde para dar un paseo por Chorrilos y Barranco, especialmente por las bajadas que dan a las playas y que, imagino a todos nos traen buenos recuerdos, aunque el invierno es crudo el paisaje maritimo es de los mejores

Unas casa antiguas en la parte antigua de Chorrilos










La playa desde el Malecon




























La parte del malecon es muy residencial, no se ven edificios como en Barranco o Miraflores










Uno de los pocos edificios que vi en la zona










Muchas veces bajamos a la playa mis hermanos mi mamá y yo temprano con el sol de la mañana.



















Estas casas estan con las calles enrejadas, la verdad no se ve bonito mas quien sabe un dia se animen a sacar las rejas




























El paseo no acabó aun, pondré mas fotos en los proximos dias. Chau


----------



## PERUVIANMETALMUSIC (Aug 24, 2007)

Estan muy buenas tus fotos. Por lo menos es algo Peruano.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Bien chévere el recorrido, esa es la zona más agradable de Chorrillos, a mi parecer.

Espero ver las demás fotos.


----------



## franciscodur2003 (Mar 29, 2007)

muy bonitas tus faotos!


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

carlos07 said:


>


Esta foto es la que más me gustó, buen recorrido :cheers:


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Chorrillos es un distrito muy bonito. Solo llegué hasta su entrada donde hay un arco, aun me falta conocerlo y recorrerlo. Espero hacerlo pronto la sgte. vez que voy a Lima... Buen thread !


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

J Block said:


> Bien chévere el recorrido, esa es la zona más agradable de Chorrillos, a mi parecer.
> 
> Espero ver las demás fotos.


broder donde metes a Villa entonces? 

Buenas fotos Carlos.


----------



## *JoSePh* (May 25, 2007)

*Esa vista de la los botes, se verìa mejor con un un sol ocultàndose...pero aùn hace frìo, ya viene la primavera.*


----------



## Sound. (Oct 28, 2006)

sebvill said:


> broder donde metes a Villa entonces?
> 
> Buenas fotos Carlos.


También las urbanizaciones que rodean a Metro y la Campiña :sleepy: 

Las fotos estan cheveres


----------



## PERUVIANMETALMUSIC (Aug 24, 2007)

*JoSePh* said:


> *Esa vista de la los botes, se verìa mejor con un un sol ocultàndose...pero aùn hace frìo, ya viene la primavera.*


Le hubiese pintado con photoshop. Pero no todo el mundo lo tiene.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

PERUVIANMETALMUSIC said:


> Le hubiese pintado con photoshop. Pero no todo el mundo lo tiene.


La gracia del foro es mostrar nuestras ciudades tal como son, así que como que no va el photoshop con estas fotos


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

SoundMaster said:


> También las urbanizaciones que rodean a Metro y la Campiña :sleepy:
> 
> Las fotos estan cheveres


eeeee.....no compares.

Pero si, esas urbanizaciones que dices también son aceptables.


----------



## Sound. (Oct 28, 2006)

jajaja si pues si se, pero estan decentes.


----------



## PieroMG (Jun 24, 2007)

Qué buenas fotos! Muy linda esa zona de Chorrillos.


----------



## carlos07 (May 11, 2007)

Bueno, gracias por los comentarios y la verdad no conozco Villa, la campiña y otras urbanizaciones de chorrillos, la próxima me daré un recorrido por allá. Las fotos estan medio nubladas pues no habia mucho y aunque tengo el Photoshop no me da mucho tiempo para retocarlas y como dice juan1912 creo mejor pornerlas tal como son, aunque invierno la vista es preciosa 

Continuo recorriendo el lugar paralelo a la playa










Me gusta el estilo del sector, buenas casas además de muy tranquilo



















Vivir aqui debe sr un privilegio










En verano deve ser posible ver Barranco y Miraflores desde aqui




























Creo que por aqui debe ser el limite entre Barranco y chorrillos, esta calle ya esta en Barranco me parece


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Una casa con vista al mar en nuestras ciudades costeras es el mejor acierto, seguido de casa frente a parque... Que bonitas fotos, muy entretenido...


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Excelentes fotos, Carlos, me cautivó la segunda, por supuesto. Siempre he pasado sólo por auto por esa zona, pero ahora me provoca caminar por allí. Será para mi próxima visita...¡gracias!


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

La segunda y la tercera son alucinantes tomas! Hace tiempo que no se ven fotos de Chorrillos por acá. Gracias por las fotos.


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

MUY LINDAS LAS FOTOS, ME ENCANTA LA SEGUNDA COMO LA MAYORÍA, LA CUARTA LA DE LA BAJADA A LOS BAÑOS, LA DE LA GLORIETA...TODAS ME GUSTAN


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Preciosas las fotos!!!! es un thread muy natural y las fotos están precisas.... lindo trhead.


----------



## carlos07 (May 11, 2007)

Limeñito, tienes que ir a Barranco, pasear por sus calles entrar en uno de los muchos restaurantes o bares para tomar un vino o una Coca Cola, acompañado o solo, es precioso el lugar. Alibiza tienes razón es que no sabes lo que seinti cuando voltee a la esquina y me di con este paisaje, nuestra ciudad es tan diversa en su belleza. es como nuestro pais.

Este es el sector mas moderno de Barranco, me gustan mucho los edificios construidos en esta area además del malecon que se encuentra muy bien cuidado.









Una de las casas que han sobrevivido en el Malecon



























Un señor cuidando del parque, gracias a el apreciamos la belleza del lugar. Y un pedacito de mar


----------



## carlos07 (May 11, 2007)

Sigo con las fotos y el recorrido


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Sorry pero si se trata del malecón, el de Miraflores le dal mil patadas al de Barranco. A duras penas se mantienen los jardines de esa zona.


----------



## carlos07 (May 11, 2007)

Muy diferentes ambos, no es posible compararlos. Los jardines de los malecones en Miraflores son mas estilizados, diria. Los de Barranco me parecen mas naturales y menos forzados es mi punto de vista. Los de Barranco me gustan más , como decia mi abuela es gustos y colores no han escrito los autores


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

carlos07 said:


> Limeñito, tienes que ir a Barranco, pasear por sus calles entrar en uno de los muchos restaurantes o bares para tomar un vino o una Coca Cola, acompañado o solo, es precioso el lugar. QUOTE]
> Hey, claro, es una pena no conocer aún ese distrito. Mi mamá me cuenta unas cosas del lugar allá por los setentas, la bajada al mar que le asustaba, la atmósfera gris, las casitas que solamente allí hay.... Siempre me ha gustado leer, ver en Tv y demás cosas sobre otros lugares, por eso creo que algo conozco del distrito sin haber estado allí. Pero como dije,, nada se compara a poner tus pasos allí.
> Y bueno, bonitas tus fotos.
> Saludos.
> Luis Angel.


----------



## carlos07 (May 11, 2007)

Bueno, voy poniendo las fotos conforme el tiempo que me dá para hacerlo. tengo muchas, por ahora van cuatro

Una casa mas modernista, diria.




























Esta vista es la que mas me gusta


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

carlos07 said:


>


Uy Cenfotur xD pensar q iba por ahi muy seguido por razones del corazon xD  esa zona es muy linda, y el malecon muy tranquilo..!


----------



## carlos07 (May 11, 2007)

El tiempo no me da para colocar muchas fotos diariamente, por ahora, continu en dirección a la bajada Armendariz

Los edificios son bien modernos y con buenos acabados




























Un pedazo del Parque en el malecon


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Buenas fotos y bonito recorrido.


----------



## carlos07 (May 11, 2007)

La vista del acantilado es fabulosa y los edificios muy modernos, al frente el vecino Miraflores.










La Bajada Armendariz, cuantas veces bajamos de bicicleta... y despues de a diez en algun escarabajo










El caminito es muy interesante de ser recorrido, la vista de ambos lados es espectacular





































Los edificios se concentran en el Malecón volteando la esquina la zona es de residencias unipersonales o edificios de baja estatura, muy apacible



















Este es el parque de Barranco donde escultores famosos diseñaron los juegos para niños, próximo estan los cimientos de lo que será el Museo de Arte Moderno de Lima, hasta el momento no hay nada construido. Acabó espero les haya gustado. fuiiiiii


----------



## el_ched (May 22, 2007)

*como vas a comparar?*

como vas a comparar Miralfores con Barranco?

Miraflores tiene malls, supermercados, bancos, lineas aereas, cantidad de restaurantes, cantidad de colegios, cantidad de avenidas, cantidad de gente por las calles, cafes, disoctecas, bus para le turistas y edificos enormes

Barranco, ni tiene malls, solo tiene dos supermercados, no tiene multicines, solo el viejo cinematografo con peilculas de estilo, solo tnemeos dos avenidas, no tenemos edifiocs grandes


compara kien tiene mayor ingresos?

pero a la ves compara kien vive mas trankilo...


mientras ke la gente del malecon de Miraflores sale de su casa, ve turistas, gente en el malecon, skateparks, policias, transito

mientras ke la gente del malecon de Barranco sale de su casa y ve turistas, poca gente en el malecon, mayormente gente corriendo mantenidno la salud (eso harias en Miraflores? con todo el humo de las combis? jajaja) sales de tu casa en barranco y sales por la avenida de frente a la via expresa y te movilizas


mientras en miraflores sales d etu casa y tienes ke soportar las constructoras, la gente, vives en el ruido, no se, no me gustaria vivir asi



te soy sincero, yo cuanod cmaino po las calles de Barranco, siento paz, trankilidad, muy poca gente, 5 a 6 personas en las mañans por la calle

y cuando tneog ke ir a Miralfores, d everdad, parezco de provincia, porke me mareo de ver tanta gente camiando por la calle

justo el otro dia tenia ke ir a casa de ropa en miraflores y estaba hablando con mi amigo, y mi amigo me dice, ke ****** este distrito, no puedes ni caminar


simplemente no se pueden comparar

adema sporke los de barranco no tenemos nad apeor cuanod keremos comparar, te subes a tu carro y vas a miraflores o chorrillos

mientras ke mi distrito sigue viviendo en la trankilidad


siendo honesto, lo unico ke mirafroes gana es en seguridad, Barranco no es tan seguro, por lo mismo ke hay poca gente en sus calles, mientras en miralfore spor la cantidad de gent ek vive y la cantidad de cosas ke hay alli los impuestos son en masa recaudados


peor siceramente, no vivira en el malecon de miraflores

me parece una ****** ese distrito


san isidro m eparece mejor ke miraflores


----------



## el_ched (May 22, 2007)

pido disculpas por la lisura creo ke dije


acbao de leeer un mensaje, donde se me prohibe usar lisuras


asi ke lo siento


lei tarde el reglamento


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

el_ched said:


> pido disculpas por la lisura creo ke dije
> 
> 
> acbao de leeer un mensaje, donde se me prohibe usar lisuras
> ...


Yo viví en Miraflores por varios años, los cuales me parecieron fabulosos.

Honestamente me importa muy poco si crees que tu distrito es el mejor del Perú, el más elegante y desarrollado, el ya no ya, el único distrito primermundista del país...etc...etc. Puedes pensar lo que quieras, es tu derecho amparado por la constitución. Lo que NO voy a tolerar es que vengas a insultar otros distritos con calificativos estúpidos.

Vives felíz en Barranco, me doy cuenta de eso y te felicito. Me da gusto que adores tu distrito. Sin embargo, aquí no vas a venir a exigirle a otras personas que piensen como tú. Yo no pienso que Barranco sea el mejor distrito del Perú y su centro es todo menos tranquilo, a mi parecer. Es un distrito lindo para visitar, tomarse fotos, un trago...etc...etc. Pero honestamente no viviría en Barranco. No voy a cambiar mi forma de pensar y es muy dificil que alguien en el foro lo haga sólo porque tú lo dices.


----------



## el_ched (May 22, 2007)

1.- ke bien ke hayas vivo en miraflores, te felicito y genial ke te haya gustado.

2.- no diog ke mi distirto sea le mejor del Perú, estas ekivocado, simplemente respondo nate cada tonteria ke leo por aca...

las dos unicas veces ke compare Barranco son solo dos:

- cuando alguien dijo ke San Isidro era el mejor distrito. 

- cuando alguien comparo el malecon de Barranco con el de Miraflores.


o sea ke yo no soy el ke se cree le mejor, ni ke tneog lo mejor, solo eh respondido ante gente ke dice eso mas bien.

3.- lo de la lisura la dije sin leer el reglamento, ya pedi disculpas arriba y con eso es suficiente, lo ke tu pienses creeme ke no me importa.

4.- jamas eh dicho ke Barranco es el mejor, si dije ke es el mas bonito para mi, hasta reconozco sus deficiencias en la seguridad. Aunke tambien todo esto de ke todos vienen a Barranco es la ke la crea, en especial en las ncohes, a veces me dan ganas de meterle una muralla como a muchos vecinos porke estamos hartos de esto sino ven y has una propia consulta en Barranco, cuantos estarian de acuerdo en meterle una reja en las ncohes a Barranco.

5.- no pienso ke nadie piense como yo, solo doy mis razones, como tu las tuyas. se trata de opinar, eso hago, y si me excedi con las lisuras, pedi disuclpas al foro como repito. asi de facil.

6.- no te me hagas el muy agrandado por aca, porke mis disuclpas fueron de forma general, si tu la sigues es tu problema, no el mio.

7.- con respecto al foro, ya pedi disculpas arriba, con respeto a lo ke piense este tipo / tu, me importa muy poco y ni la sigas ke si tu intencion es llamar la atencion (como parece) bueno te digo ke no pienso responderte, sigue con tu debate por internet y con tu teclado man.




saludos

y vuelvo a pedir disuclpas al foro en general.


bueno, algo más? mmm

no, ciao a todos.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Acepto tus disculpas. Sólo espero que no sigas creando líos en el foro tal como lo has hecho desde que ingresaste. También espero ver algún aporte tuyo pronto. Saludos.


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Gracias por compartir tus fotos con nosotros, carlos07!!! Te pasaste! Están muy buenas!




el_ched said:


> *como vas a comparar Miralfores con Barranco?*
> 
> Miraflores tiene malls, supermercados, bancos, lineas aereas, cantidad de restaurantes, cantidad de colegios, cantidad de avenidas, cantidad de gente por las calles, cafes, disoctecas, bus para le turistas y edificos enormes
> 
> Barranco, ni tiene malls, solo tiene dos supermercados, no tiene multicines, solo el viejo cinematografo con peilculas de estilo, solo tnemeos dos avenidas, no tenemos edifiocs grandes


Tú los estás comparando, yo por qué no puedo? Simplemente me referí a algo que es verdad: Los malecones de miraflores están mil veces mejor cuidados que los de Barranco. Que tal o cual sea más bonito que el otro, no me interesa, los gustos de las personas son tan variados...




el ched said:


> pero a la ves compara kien vive mas trankilo...
> 
> 
> mientras ke la gente del malecon de Miraflores sale de su casa, ve turistas, gente en el malecon, skateparks, policias, transito
> ...


:lol: 

Has ido a Miraflores? Yo NUNCA he visto combis por los malecones... Por el contrario, he visto mucha más gente practicando deporte allí que en Barranco.




el ched said:


> mientras en miraflores sales d etu casa y tienes ke soportar las constructoras, la gente, vives en el ruido, no se, no me gustaria vivir asi


Sí, de hecho! Miraflores es un infierno insoportable... :lol:




el ched said:


> te soy sincero, yo cuanod cmaino po las calles de Barranco, siento paz, trankilidad, muy poca gente, 5 a 6 personas en las mañans por la calle


Bien por ti.




el ched said:


> y cuando tneog ke ir a Miralfores, d everdad, parezco de provincia, porke me mareo de ver tanta gente camiando por la calle
> 
> justo el otro dia tenia ke ir a casa de ropa en miraflores y estaba hablando con mi amigo, y mi amigo me dice, ke ****** este distrito, no puedes ni caminar


Seguro que sí.




el ched said:


> simplemente no se pueden comparar
> 
> adema sporke los de barranco no tenemos nad apeor cuanod keremos comparar, te subes a tu carro y vas a miraflores o chorrillos
> 
> mientras ke mi distrito sigue viviendo en la trankilidad


O sea... O-B-V-I-O !!! Barranco es un oasis de tranquilidad. :lol:




el ched said:


> siendo honesto, lo unico ke mirafroes gana es en seguridad, Barranco no es tan seguro, por lo mismo ke hay poca gente en sus calles, mientras en miralfore spor la cantidad de gent ek vive y la cantidad de cosas ke hay alli los impuestos son en masa recaudados


Seguro que sí




el ched said:


> *peor siceramente, no vivira en el malecon de miraflores
> 
> me parece una ****** ese distrito*
> 
> ...


Qué puedo decir? Es tu respetable opinión.


----------



## Sound. (Oct 28, 2006)

Cheveres fotos, muchas son tomas inéditas para el foro.

Sobre el Museo de Arte Contemporáneo... mmmm, el letrero diciendo que ahi se va a construir esta desde hace 4 o 5 años


----------

